# What Happens @ 1st Appointment??



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

DH & I have 1st appointment with Hospital Fertility Consultant on Wednesday (referred by GP who has done as many blood tests as he can).  Would anyone be able to advise what will be discussed, any examinations and approximate length of appointment (i.e hours or minutes!?)


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi there
I don't know whether this is the norm, but not a lot was said at my first appointment with the infertility consultant at the hospital. Like you, I had already had blood tests through my GP. My boyfriend didn't come with me - they said it wasn't necessary, but that he could if he wanted to. The consulatnt just looked at my notes, didn't really ask any questions about my cycles or anything. She gave me a form so that my boyfriend could get his sperms tested, and said that if his results were okay (which they were - pfew!) the next step would be a lap and dye test - which I am now waiting for.
To be honest, I was a bit disappointed by that first appointment but I hope your experience will be different!
Good luck, and let me know how it goes.
Bunny


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Gizmo,

I think it all depends where you go and what the clinic's regime's are.

We went private at the Cromwell in Swansea for our first appointment and the first thing we both had to give was urine samples and then the man has to have a SA done.  While we were waiting for the results of the SA we had our initial consultation where the Doc goes through history etc and makes notes.  I also had a internal scan to check my bits were in working order but I don't know if this is common in other clinics.

Hope this helps and good luck for your first appointment.

Lol

Fin


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Gizmo

I can only give you an idea from my own experience, and each clinic may be different and what happens may also vary due to your own treatment/problems...
When I first arrived, I was weighed, had BMI registered and blood pressure taken.  The consultant who saw us (hubby came too), explained the results of both of our tests that we'd had done already and took as much of our history as poss ie problems with periods, had DH had mumps etc.  He advised what the next course of action for us would be - me - ovarian scan, more blood tests (even though GP had had some done) and a lap and dye which I'm still waiting for, DH - to change his lifestyle and then have another SA.  I was given the choice to have a HSG or a lap and dye, the consultant went through the difference and gave recommendations and I made my decision there and then.  I also had a quick internal and swabs taken to check for infection (if you haven't had a smear recently they may also want to do one of those).  I could have had this done at my GP if I'd wanted, I didn't feel obliged to do anything there and then.  

My consultant was really good.  Went through what all the various treatments would be depending upon results. He wrote everything down for us and couldn't have been more understanding.  All in all, we were there for about 1.5hrs, although the clinic did say that you could be there for anything up to 3hrs depending on each situation.  We didn't feel rushed or pressured at all and I'm sure if I had 100 more questions to ask, I could have asked them.  Do take a list of questions with you, you're bound to forget otherwise.

Good luck for Wednesday.
Love
Claire


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Gizmo,

Welcome to FF!

Wishing you much luck with your journey.

If you need anything, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Gizmo,

Its so exciting when you have that first appointment through.

I had already had a lap and dye and tried clomid and they knew my tubes were blocked so at first app we met consultant who asked a few questions, gave us the choice of either tubal surgery or ivf. We had already decided on ivf! That lasted about half an hour.

Next our clinic invited us to a patient info evening where 60 other couples met and watched a slide show and met a few nurses, consultants etc.

Then we got next app for our first major meeting, this was for five weeks later. DP had to have another sperm test week before and i had to have yet another blood test. We met a nurse, went through what happens in ivf, had our hiv tests done and i had an ultrasound to check follicles and normal size of ovaries. If i was before ovulation i would have had a saline ultrasound but instead i had to go back 10 days later!!

Now its just a wait for next af!! then we can phone and book in!!

Can't wait. If you need to know any other questions please pm me. 

Good luck with your treatment!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Danu (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Gizmo
Good luck on Wednesday and thanks for asking this question as we have our 1st appointment tomorrow!
I'm very happy, that things get rolling now.

Danu xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Gizmo
it really does depend on what your particular issues are.  
I first saw a consultant who saw us for 15 mins.  We were asked about our lifestyle - alcohol, smoking, stres etc, and he looked at my blood test results.  He sent me for more blood tests and put me on a hormone therapy for a while - we watched my hormones improve but no pg. I saw him about 3 times in all, once every three months. Not quite quickly enough for my liking. Then at a further consultation he referred me for an HSG (x ray of your tubes) and DP for a sperm analysis. He then retired and I got a different consultant who more or less told me that since I obviously ovulated, the hormone therapy I was on had been a bit of a waste of time and that next step was IVF, or a lap to clear some 'sticking' of my follicles which had been spotted on my HSG.  I had the choice of the lap or IVF - since both are invasive we cut to the chase and did IVF.

Our first IVF appointment with the nurse manager was more comprehensive - lasted nearly an hour, we were both expected to be there.  There were no more investigations as we'd pretty much had them all but we both had to have blood tests for hepatitis and HIV, and I had to have a day 2 FSH test which very helpfully they arranged for us that day as I was coincidentally on cd2 and they wanted to get us started ASAP on day 21 of that cycle.  
We were talked through all the side effects, what the treatment's like and we got to ask all the questions we wanted.  We had to sign forms to say we'd been told about all the issues, and we were given the HFEA consent forms to take away and sign after we'd talked about them.  We also had to sign the forms that say we consent to pay up!!!

To be honest I still didn't really know what to expect during tx and I found FF halfway through my first cycle so I know alot more now!  But my clinic are all absolutely lovely people and they are really happy for you to phone them up any time and ask questions.  I still go to my appointments with pre-prepared questions, and I always write everything down as I know I'll forget it later and there's so much to think about.  I primed DP to ask a couple of things too so it didn't look like I'd gone as the sole inquisitor!  My clinic print everything off - appointment times etc as they know that as soon as you start taking the hormones you don't remember anything that happened five minutes ago! but I take along a note book too, and I write down anything even if it seems trivial and I discard it later.  I find consultants in particular love explaining their science stuff.  I have also walked away with some very interesting diagrams of my insides!!

Good luck, I hope it all goes very well.

Claire xx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Gizmo..

We had our first appointment with consultant yesterday   
Our GP hadn't done any tests and was really keen to refer us on, so we are awaiting forms for blood for me (hormones between day 1-3 of next cycle) and   analysis for dh. Just lots and lots of questions about periods, past medical history, as well as an examination both internal and external for me (nice!) We then go back in December for results and then ?laparoscopy for me.
just depends on what your probs are I guess

hope everything goes well!


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you for all for your replies.  I am just adding what happened which may help others with their 1st appointment.  When we arrived the nurse took my height, weight and brief details on lifestyle.  I think everyon's appointments have been different.  Because myself (blood tests) and DH (SA tests) had been done by our GP before the appointment we were then told by the consultant ICSI is the only route for us and our appointment only lasted 20 mins with the consultant who was very nice and efficient.  He answered most of the question I had written down on my pad.  Unfortunately the waiting list is 14 months so we are looking at going private for one go before our turn comes up on the list.  I just could believe how many people were in the waiting room and how were are in the same boat- its very sad.

Thanks again and good luck to everyone!

Gizmo100


----------



## Catzy (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you so much for these posts. I am waiting for my referral appointment and these have given me a good idea of what to expect. 

xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I am soooo glad I have just found this thread as it has helped to put my mind at rest (a little!).  I saw my GP on Monday about furthering treatment and all she had to suggest was losing weight again so I asked for a private referral (DH agreed to private first appt to shut me up I think!).  The upshot of it is that I have an appointment at the end of this week and am now scared stiff!  I didn't expect it to happen quite so soon!

I am planning to take DH although not sure if he's technically invited?  Did you lovely ladies take your DH/P's with you?  Do you think he will be required to produce a sample on the day?  Will I have to have internals etc on the first appointment?  I have PCOS but have not had any recent bloods etc done and DH has never had a SA (think he's a bit worried as he didn't expect it so soon either!)

Sorry if I am rambling here it's just that it has suddenly all become very real and I don't have anyone to share my concerns with (DH is getting fed up of my ramblings now...!)

Best wishes to everyone

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Fluffs,

Good news on such a speedy referral.

As for the internals etc...  I think that differs per clinic.  Also it is pretty likely that they will do a SA as this tends to be one of the first thing the clinic checks on.

Why don't you give the clinic a ring and ask them what to expect, I'm sure they wont mind.

Good luck with the appointment.

Lol

Fin


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey fluffs...

Don't stress!! I was so nervous at my first appointment that they had to check my blood pressure again as it was too high!!

As for taking dh, I think I was the one that was referred by our gp, but the consultant still had lots of questions for him so it was good that he was there. And to support me, which is always good. 

I was examined internally, but not scanned, and we have since received all the blood test and SA forms through the post. It is anytime for SA but bloods have to be done at a specific time in your cycle. 

Am awaiting follow up in early dec so will fill you in after!  

Hope all goes well for you both

Rach x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Well done on getting a quick referral - yeah, don't stress about it as it's definitely not the last opportunity to ask things and hey, you just started down the road and they're doing something about it quickly which is great.  

Definitely take DP/H with you if you want him there - mine was specifically asked to be at first appointment but he came to several others uninvited too - you're both making the baby so in theory these are both your appointments. I have to say once we got into the swing of things and we had to fit more and more appointments into work time etc he stopped coming too if it was just a quick scan or blood test for me.  But up till then you've got decisions to make together about your treatment and they will want to check him out too anyway. 

I think the amount of examinations on the first appt etc varies.  Go all nice and clean and shaved anyway just in case!    I went feeling all presentable down below and then I didn't have any scans or internals at the first appointment!  We got given lots of forms to go and get them done another time.  So all that preening was for nothing but at least it made me feel better!!! 
DP was told how to 'pop in' and do a SA at his convenience, where to take it etc and when and given a pot to take home!    

Best of luck,

Claire


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi gizmo,

I think everywhere must be slightly different and maybe it also depends on the couple and what they tests they have already done through their GP.  I had only done one blood test and my dh a semen analysis before we saw the consultant at the hospital.  She was actually really really nice and basically talked us all through the general process of the tests we would have to do and possible tx depending on results, gave us leaflets to read, etc.  I was weighed, measured, etc and then had to wait to start a "monitored cycle" (various tests on specific days to check hormone levels and whether you are ovulating etc) as I was at the wrong place in my cycle to start right away - I had to wait until my next cycle.  My dh was sent for another semen analysis.  And that was about it for the first appointment.  But even though we didnt actually DO much, it was still really exciting as it made it all more real and finally something we could get moving on (albeit slowly!).  

Good luck for your appointment.  I hope it goes well - dont be scared or worried about it and let us all know how it goes!

Olwen


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd let you all know that I survived the first consultation!    I preened all my bits as you all suggested but it was a waste of time as I didn't have any internals or anything.  I have to have some more blood tests done and DH has to have a SA (ooh he is sooo looking forward to it, not!  ) but this can be done through the GP luckily.

If the SA comes back ok then the consultant is writing to the GP to advise 6 months of clomid and metformin (wohoo at least I am now getting somewhere  )  If the SA is not good then I get to have a laporoscopy straight away    but will have to go on the long waiting list for that as DH only agreed to going private for 1st consultation to shut me up!

Thanks for your support girls, am now off to pray for healthy sperm as want to delay the lap for as long as possible (never had a general before and it scares the hell out of me!)

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

way to go chic....well done!

Isn't it a relief to be taken seriously and finally feel to be getting somewhere?

Fingers crossed for olympic swimmers!!

Rach x


----------

